# "Alert! Previous attempts at booting this system have failed at checkpoint {EMem}



## pauliojr

Over the past week I have been diligently trying to fix this problem with my machine! I am running Windows ME on a Dell Dimension 8100.

I am using 2 Rambus memory chips of Samsung 128 MB and 2 Rambus chips that Dell provided.

When all 4 are inserted I get the display message:
"Alert! Previous attempts at booting this system have failed at checkpoint {EMem}. For help in resolving this problem please note this chekpoint and contact Dell Technical Support."

When 2 of either kind are in, the computer beeps like crazy, but the screen doesn't show up.

When none are in, it beeps like crazy and the screen doesn't show up.

I am 100% positive that it is not the hard drive. I tested with another hard drive and without a hard drive and the same thing happens on all three. I called Tech Support and was on the phone for almost 2 hours and they said it was most likely the ram which is obvious. ANY information or feedback is welcomed! I am dying to know how to fix this problem! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Blue Zee

a) Have you tried with only the chips that Dell provided?

b) Try replacing the CMOS battery.

c) You will have to face Dell Technical Support...


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss

you say that any set of 2 do give the beeping, which indeed is a memory problem, it might be that either there is an interruption in one of the memory bus lines or that you managed to blow all the memory sticks to hell with handling them when you are statically charged. Try to borrow sticks from someone else, handle them with care and try again. If it still beeps, chances are that your MB has gone over the brink.


----------



## pauliojr

Okay well I tried 2 new sticks and still have a problem. When just the 2 new sticks are in, the screen doesn't come up. When I add 2 other sticks, the same problem comes around. Please help!!


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi have you tried One stick..that Dell provided?


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss

Normally on a mother board the memory sockets are numbered from 0 to 3; some MBs don't care in which the sticks are, some want them used in sequence. Now some reasoning:

- If you put two in, there is heavy beeping, assuming that you did put them in 0 and 1
(You might check whether indeed you stuck them in the right slots). This occurs when there is a memory problem
- The 2 sticks you put in are OK
- If you put four, it gives the EMem message
My guess is that your board definitely wants 0 and 1 as first and that, if it sees 2 and 3 occupied and 0 and 1 not, it gives the error message; combined with the fact that the first two banks apparently do not function with good sticks, I would say that there is a problem with the memory bus of the first bank(s) on the motherboard. That can be a bad soldering joint, e.g. on the memory plugs, or a broken track or maybe your northbridge is broken (that is the integrated circuit that takes care of memory bus access. I had an Asus MB where the northbridge internally shorted after 13 months.). 
Conclusive proof will be if you try the sticks in a different machine; if they work there my theory is correct. Let us know the results, we are curious people.


----------

